# Opening photos with jpg_56x48 extension



## cheeese (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all,
When I tried to download photos from my Nokia E65, an error occurs during the transfer. End up, all my photos was changed to file with jpg_56x48 extension. I've tried renaming back to jpg extension but still unable to open the photo.

Does anyone know how to return these photos back to original?

Many Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The file you emailed me is only 5.49 kb
This isn't big enough for a photo .. more like I would expect for a small icon.
I tried several extensions and couldn't get it to open .. not even as an icon.
Are all the "pictures" this small of a file size ??

Have you tried to read the memory card .. or transferring via USB ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's your picture as a text file .. If anyone knows how to read this ..


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Usually when a file shows up with a long extension, that is something the program involved has tacked on temporarilly while taking whatever action it was directed to do. For instance the download manager GetRight adds .getright to the end while its downoading the file. Until it finishes and puts the correct extension on the file is useless. If the download is interrupted before completion and cannot be continued, the file is useless for good.

I've never seen what's involved here but I suspect the same thing of those files based on the extension or that they are proprietary files that were never intended to be opened by any other application.


----------



## cheeese (Sep 2, 2008)

fairnooks... you're right.. an error occurs during file transfer...maybe the file is lost forever....sad

But thank you for all your help!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't use the memory card. If you can use a card reader then maybe you can get the images from the memory card. Your be able to see everything on the memory card just like a hard drive and without using any other software program like what came with the camera so you can upload from the camera.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you have a mem card reader .. 
maybe you can run this .. and recover the pictures.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/PC_INSPECTOR_smart_recovery_d5040.html


----------

